# looking for furrys to talk about and a play games with



## Maxwell _The Folf (Jun 30, 2016)

i love talking about computers and audio stuffz if you ever want to play games or talk about tech Tonystark_1970]


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 11, 2016)

Well the only recent game I have is Diablo 3 with the expansion.

Computer limited, beside I don't want to buy a game that I might not like and get stuck with it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

If you've got Runescape or Planetside 2 then sure, why not


----------



## MEDS (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok, Lets do it. As for computer games I'm playing a bit of elderscrolls online, and feed the beast minecraft. If you want to talk about audio, I've just fallen in love with the old Yamaha CS-80 analog synth. It has such a deep, complex sound that I'm looking for tracks that feature it. There's just such an incredibly detailed sound coming from this behemoth.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey guys!  first post here, also looking for some furry friends, if anyone plays a free game.. strategy/fps/whatever I can afford 

Anyone play BlackLight? PS2 gets frustrating haha.. and I loved Skyrim but I have no money for ESO


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Hey guys!  first post here, also looking for some furry friends, if anyone plays a free game.. strategy/fps/whatever I can afford
> 
> Anyone play BlackLight? PS2 gets frustrating haha.. and I loved Skyrim but I have no money for ESO



PS2 frustrating? Fuckin' shitters man


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 18, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> PS2 frustrating? Fuckin' shitters man



Lol. I'm new to PS2 too, getting there slowly..


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 18, 2016)

I play Minecraft, what server do you use?


MEDS said:


> Ok, Lets do it. As for computer games I'm playing a bit of elderscrolls online, and feed the beast minecraft. If you want to talk about audio, I've just fallen in love with the old Yamaha CS-80 analog synth. It has such a deep, complex sound that I'm looking for tracks that feature it. There's just such an incredibly detailed sound coming from this behemoth.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 18, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> I play Minecraft, what server do you use?



Ah yes, Minecraft. I remember the early days of it



_Hushy said:


> Lol. I'm new to PS2 too, getting there slowly..



Just remember that death is absolute. No matter how good you are you're going to die within 5 minutes like everyone else.

2 minutes if you're NC and near other fellow NC though


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 18, 2016)

Mind if I joined MineCraft too.. Not tonight though it's getting late down here, and yeah the memories, got way too far into that game.. no regrets.

Yeah you picked it, NC 

I'm gonna go learn how to multi-quote now..


----------



## MEDS (Jul 18, 2016)

I host my own server. It's feed the beast infinity evolved. There's a bit of a learning curve with it, and if you've never played it before, you'd be overwhelmed by our server.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 18, 2016)

Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, I'm looking for people to play multiplayer Terraria with. My Steam name is rinhakelhen if you have Steam and Terraria. Just make sure to mention this topic if you add me as a friend.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 25, 2016)

Just hit level 10 on ESO. I can feel an addiction coming on..

Will play ESO or any free decent fps game. Reply here or pm any time I have a few days off.


----------



## metallic_canine (Aug 17, 2016)

I do Minecraft, RocketLeague, and (rarely) CSGO. PM me for my Minecraft server IP if interested.

P.S. Minecraft server is Factions/Parkour/Skyblock, 1.10.2


----------

